# Crash Witness



## medicnick83

Check out what 'our' government is doing...

http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-4
http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-3
http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-2
http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-1


----------



## grump

Thanks. Very interesting. Grump


----------



## bigbaldguy

medicnick83 said:


> Check out what 'our' government is doing...
> 
> http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-4
> http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-3
> http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-2
> http://safelyhome.westerncape.gov.za/galleries/crash-witness-1



Remind me never to rent a scooter in your neck of the woods :/


----------



## medicnick83

bigbaldguy said:


> Remind me never to rent a scooter in your neck of the woods :/



I own a scooter!


----------



## Handsome Robb

That's insane man. 

Stay safe over there!


----------

